# Bolt Antenna, Splitter and MoCA Issues



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

I recently bought a used TiVo Bolt (TCD849500). I'm having two problems getting it set up. I want to use it with an antenna for OTA, and I want to use it as the bridge for a MoCA network to run TiVo Minis I already have.

I'm currently running a 4-tuner TiVo Premiere and three Minis (over MoCA). The system has worked great. The Premiere is set up for Ethernet+MoCA. The Ethernet is for getting programming information and any software updates only; the MoCA runs the Minis. I've been a TiVo aficionado since 2000 when I bought a Philips TiVo. I've since had Series 2 DTs, TiVo HDs, and Premiere+Minis. And yes, I bought the Bolt to cut the cord, but I like that it is cable-capable too in case I change my mind later.

But before cutting the cord I want to install the Bolt as a client on the Premiere-hosted MoCA network to transfer some shows before shutting down and selling the Premiere.

The first problem is that although the Bolt works great with antenna-only, when I add a splitter and POE filter on the antenna side of the splitter to connect to the existing MoCA network hosted by the Premiere the Bolt no longer tunes OTA channels. It can, however, still see the Premiere via MoCA and play/transfer shows from it. I've tried two splitters, both spec'd appropriately (one linked below).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018BQR84/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1​
The second problem is that when I try to network the Bolt as a client via the Premiere-hosted MoCA I get an error message saying "_MoCA networking is currently disabled. To use MoCA you must first disconnect any Ethernet cables connected to the back of your TiVo box._" There are no ethernet cables attached.

Any ideas why the OTA signal disappears when I connect via the splitter, and why MoCA-client networking is disabled? Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mln01 said:


> I recently bought a used TiVo Bolt (TCD849500). I'm having two problems getting it set up. I want to use it with an antenna for OTA
> ...
> The first problem is that although the Bolt works great with antenna-only, when I add a splitter and POE filter on the antenna side of the splitter to connect to the existing MoCA network hosted by the Premiere the Bolt no longer tunes OTA channels.


You can't just use a splitter to combine the OTA and MoCA signals, in your case, since that coax line with the MoCA signals is also carrying your cable TV/Internet signals ... and so will conflict with your OTA antenna signals.

OTA: *40-806* MHz
Cable:* 5-1002 *MHz
MoCA: 1125-1675 MHz​
Instead, as a workaround you can use an antenna/satellite diplexer (e.g.) to allow mostly just the MoCA signals through from/to the cable TV coax plant. (background here) The antenna line connects to the ANT (UHF/VHF) port, the coax from the cable side to the SAT port; and the IN/OUT port would connect to the BOLT's coax port. (The antenna line's "PoE" MoCA filter can be installed on the ANT port of the diplexer, if desired, though some consider the built-in attenuation of the diplexer's stop-band sufficient.)

e.g.





​
edit: p.s. This same diplexer workaround configuration would work for the BOLT if/when you're ready for it to assume the MoCA bridging duties, though you'd want to first disable the Premiere's bridging and would need to make an Ethernet connection to the BOLT.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mln01 said:


> ... when I add a splitter and POE filter on the antenna side of the splitter to connect to the existing MoCA network hosted by the Premiere the Bolt no longer tunes OTA channels. It can, however, still see the Premiere via MoCA and play/transfer shows from it. ...
> 
> The second problem is that when I try to network the Bolt as a client via the Premiere-hosted MoCA I get an error message saying "_MoCA networking is currently disabled. To use MoCA you must first disconnect any Ethernet cables connected to the back of your TiVo box._" There are no ethernet cables attached.


What is the BOLT reporting in the Network Status page... just a MoCA connection, an Ethernet connection or "Ethernet+MoCA"?

It's a little worrying that the BOLT would think that it is connected via Ethernet when it is not. Forgetting the TV tuning just for the purpose of investigating the Ethernet issue, have you tried connecting the BOLT as an Ethernet client (with no coax connected), connected directly to your router?


----------



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

How about this idea. 

Connect the cable modem line directly to the coax where the ISP service enters the house. It would be a dedicated line, not connected to any other coax outlets in the house. (There's currently a splitter installed by the cable company to send internet traffic to the cable modem, avoiding the 8-way amplified splitter.) 

That would leave the existing 1-in, 8-out amplified splitter separate from cable TV or internet traffic. It would be MoCA and antenna-only to serve the Minis from the Bolt. The Bolt (and the Minis) would be set up to get programming info via WiFi or ethernet from my WiFi router installed downstream from the cable modem. 

I would probably cap off the input input to the 8-way amplified splitter that is now connected to a splitter downstream from the cable/ISP service, plus I'd cap off all its outputs other than those serving the Bolt and the Minis. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

The setup I proposed in my prior post seems to be working well. I have the Bolt running as the MoCA bridge and the Premiere and three Minis as clients. All seems well. I plan to return the cable card and tuning adapter to the cable company tomorrow, and cancel my cable TV service. Yay!


----------



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

Does it matter where in the coax run or coax network an amplifier is placed, e.g. if I install the antenna in the attic will its amp be effective if it is installed near the Bolt elsewhere in the house?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mln01 said:


> Does it matter where in the coax run or coax network an amplifier is placed, e.g. if I install the antenna in the attic will its amp be effective if it is installed near the Bolt elsewhere in the house?


Generally, the best amp location is nearest to the source of the signals as possible. You want to amplify the best signal not one which has started to degrade already...that just makes "poor quality louder" if you will.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What @fcfc2 said ... but also that you'd want the amplifier circuitry to be outside the scope of your MoCA network, since MoCA signals would be hammered or blocked passing between the input and amplified output ports of the amp.

Add'l info: Difference Between a Distribution Amplifiers and a Preamplifier


----------



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thank you. I will keep the amplifier as close as possible to the antenna.

Next question. Is one of the two pictured splitters preferable to the other in my setup, where I will have the OTA signal plus MoCA running on the same coax network? Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Preferred MoCA splitters ... Holland GHS-PRO-M series

Cable and Satellite Tools - Distributor of Tools for CATV, Satellite, Home Theater, Security, Telecom


----------



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

Okay, I now want to refine my setup to have the Bolt at the same location as the cable modem and sharing the same coax for internet, OTA and MoCA. From what I've searched and read that is not possible as the internet signal and the OTA cannot coexist on the same coax network since their frequencies are the same or overlap substantially. Is that correct? I understand MoCA can coexist with either since it operates at a higher frequency. Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mln01 said:


> ... the internet signal and the OTA cannot coexist on the same coax network since their frequencies are the same or overlap substantially. Is that correct?


That is correct.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mln01 said:


> I now want to refine my setup to have the Bolt at the same location as the cable modem and sharing the same coax for internet, OTA and MoCA. From what I've searched and read that is not possible as the internet signal and the OTA cannot coexist on the same coax network since their frequencies are the same or overlap substantially. Is that correct? I understand MoCA can coexist with either since it operates at a higher frequency.


Putting aside the realities of your setup that might prevent doing so, one (theoretical) workaround could be to leverage MoCA 2.0's allowance for two MoCA networks on shared coax ... by locating the cable modem centrally and delivering the WAN connection to the router via MoCA, eliminating the conflicting cable Internet signals from the coax run to the BOLT/router location. (Suitable for Internet rates up to 400 Mbps.)


----------



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

"... delivering the WAN connection to the router via MoCA, eliminating the conflicting cable Internet signals fro the coax run to the BOLT/router location." I don't follow this. The router has no coax terminal.

On a related note, it appears from all of this that the setup illustrated at https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/MoCA-Networking-Help does not work. It is focused on the PoE filters, but shows both the Internet and OTA signals apparently sharing the same coax network. Am I missing something?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mln01 said:


> On a related note, it appears from all of this that the setup illustrated at https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/MoCA-Networking-Help does not work.


A TCF search for "RF abomination" should produce a post saying basically the same. It's mind-numbing that TiVo hasn't yet fixed that page.

edit: Yep, here: Cannot watch/record OTA when connected to MoCA network

edit2: I have a more recent post with tweaked versions of that diagram that would actually work. I'll see if I can locate it/them. (Found it/them, here: New Tivo Mini (main unit is a Bolt). No ethernet jack near Mini. Best solution?)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mln01 said:


> "... delivering the WAN connection to the router via MoCA, eliminating the conflicting cable Internet signals fro the coax run to the BOLT/router location." I don't follow this. The router has no coax terminal.


Nor would it need one. A MoCA adapter at the router location would convert the MoCA "WAN" signal to Ethernet for connection to the router.

It's an unconventional setup, requiring two more MoCA adapters than otherwise would be necessary, though basically what FiOS does ... albeit absent the convenience of a router with both the MoCA WAN and LAN bridges built-in. I can draw it up if it's something you would actually consider, if you can't run an additional coax or Ethernet line and must have the DVR co-located with the modem ... but it's just *theoretical*: I haven't tried it, myself.

'gist...

*LAN *(typical):

MoCA adapter at router location to bridge between Ethernet LAN port on the router and the coax;
Various MoCA adapters or MoCA-capable devices (16 MoCA nodes max) connected to the coax plant for their LAN connection.
*WAN *(hypothetical workaround for WAN connection via coax):

MoCA 2.0 adapter using "WAN" config at centralized modem location to bridge modem's Ethernet connection to coax;
MoCA 2.0 adapter at in-room router location using "WAN" config to convert back to Ethernet for connection to WAN port on router.

One mystery is how the non-MoCA 2.0 devices would affect the plan, and whether one could choose either a single channel or bonded channel for the MoCA LAN ... or if the bonded channel MoCA 2.0 setup would need to be reserved for the MoCA 2.0-only "WAN" MoCA adapters.

If nothing else, the above should make running a new coax or Ethernet line more attractive.


----------



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

Uh, yeah, my need to have the TiVo co-located with the cable modem isn't that great!

I wanted it there because the TV elsewhere in the house where the Premiere has been is an early HD with component inputs - no HDMI. The Bolt is HDMI-only. I have the cables to run component video to that TV from one of the Minis, but now I'll buy an HDMI-to-component adapter and put the Bolt in the place where the Premiere is. (The other two locations aren't good for the Bolt - one has no coax and I run a Mini there via Powerline ethernet, and the other is in the garage, and although I suppose I could put the Bolt in the garage I prefer not to.)

Thank you, krkaufman, for all your help. My understanding of the frequencies at which the systems operate was nowhere before your explanations. And I would have likely beat my head against the wall for quite a while trying to understand why my installation matching the illustration at tivo.com wouldn't work!


----------



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's where I ended up. The Bolt is in the garage (I ran coax from the cable box on the outside of the house through a window in the garage a few years ago). I moved it there because I wanted to use Powerline networking to connect a TiVo Mini in a room near the garage, and when I did so with the Bolt in another part of the house the Powerline networking resulted in choppy playback on the Mini in question. The system seems to be working well, but it's been in place only three days. I may still need to upgrade the antenna in the attic.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mln01 said:


> when I did so with the Bolt in another part of the house


I assume this means "with the BOLT and its Powerline adapter in another part of the house." Correct?



mln01 said:


> ... although I suppose I could put the Bolt in the garage I prefer not to.


If you'd prefer the BOLT installed elsewhere (aside from the current Mini 3 location), then you could just install a standalone MoCA adapter at the current BOLT location and locate the BOLT where you'd otherwise prefer, assuming coax connectivity to the antenna coax plant. ('gist: Don't let using the BOLT's built-in MoCA bridging force you to put the BOLT somewhere you don't want it. A $13 or $60 MoCA Adapter should let you separate the DVR and MoCA bridging functions - a side benefit of which is that Internet connectivity for the Minis isn't lost when the DVR reboots.)

I'm curious... Is there no coax outlet available at the modem location that could be connected back to the antenna coax plant? (In the absence of a separate dedicated coax line, the diplexer alternative to the TiVo diagram linked earlier would seem to be a preferable workaround that could reduce the use of Powerline to just the Mini 3 connection, though requiring a separate standalone MoCA adapter at the modem/router location.)


----------



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> I assume this means "with the BOLT and its Powerline adapter in another part of the house." Correct?


Yes, correct.



krkaufman said:


> I'm curious... Is there no coax outlet available at the modem location that could be connected back to the antenna coax plant? (In the absence of a separate dedicated coax line, the diplexer alternative to the TiVo diagram linked earlier would seem to be a preferable workaround that could reduce the use of Powerline to just the Mini 3 connection, though requiring a separate standalone MoCA adapter at the modem/router location.)


There is only one coax line running to the modem location, and as you've taught me, the internet signal and the OTA signal cannot coexist on the same coax, even with diplexers. I understand that diplexers allow ANT(i.e. internet) and higher frequency SAT(i.e. MoCA) signals to be combined onto the same coax and be separated downstream, but that doesn't help when you want ANT and internet at the same downstream coax outlet. Am I missing something?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mln01 said:


> I understand that diplexers allow ANT(i.e. internet) and higher frequency SAT(i.e. MoCA) signals to be combined onto the same coax and be separated downstream, but that doesn't help when you want ANT and internet at the same downstream coax outlet. Am I missing something?


Possibly this earlier comment, where I definitely didn't rule-out the use of a diplexer...


krkaufman said:


> Instead, as a workaround you can use an antenna/satellite diplexer (e.g.) to allow mostly just the MoCA signals through from/to the cable TV coax plant. (background here) The antenna line connects to the ANT (UHF/VHF) port, the coax from the cable side to the SAT port; and the IN/OUT port would connect to the BOLT's coax port. (The antenna line's "PoE" MoCA filter can be installed on the ANT port of the diplexer, if desired, though some consider the built-in attenuation of the diplexer's stop-band sufficient.)
> 
> e.g.
> View attachment 37551​edit: p.s. This same diplexer workaround configuration would work for the BOLT if/when you're ready for it to assume the MoCA bridging duties, though you'd want to first disable the Premiere's bridging and would need to make an Ethernet connection to the BOLT.


... and the second variant of the reworked TiVo diagram:






​
OTA and cable TV/Internet can't share a coax segment, preventing you from having the BOLT and modem in the same location (since the antenna isn't in-room and you have just the single coax run to the location), but the antenna/satellite diplexer workaround could be used at the central junction to allow MoCA at the router/modem location to slip across to the antenna side of your coax.

In this alternate setup, you'd need a standalone MoCA adapter at the modem/router location, but just the two Powerline adapters. And the BOLT would connect as a MoCA client, rather than acting as the MoCA bridge.

I'll post a diagram example when I get back to my laptop, as an FYI. If your current setup works, no worries, but the alternate may be good to have as a fallback. (Especially when one or more of the BOLT, Mini 1 & Mini 2 are streaming via an Internet app, but Mini 3 is streaming live or recorded content from the BOLT.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Any idea what the connection rates are between the Mini 3 location and:
. Powerline adapter at the router
. Powerline adapter at the current BOLT location
... ?


----------



## kevreh (Jan 30, 2002)

Does this discussion apply if I have a Roamio and Mini using MOCA? I want to feed my OTA antenna feed and FIOS coax into a diplexer (that krkaufman posted above in his diagram) and connect to my Roamio. Will the Mini still be able to see the Roamia using MOCA?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kevreh said:


> Does this discussion apply if I have a Roamio and Mini using MOCA? I want to feed my OTA antenna feed and FIOS coax into a diplexer (that krkaufman posted above in his diagram) and connect to my Roamio. Will the Mini still be able to see the Roamia using MOCA?


Maybe. Your setup details differ, but to an unknown degree. And FiOS Internet offers greater flexibility than a cable Internet connection.


----------



## kevreh (Jan 30, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Maybe. Your setup details differ, but to an unknown degree. And FiOS Internet offers greater flexibility than a cable Internet connection.


I started a conversation with you offline, didn't want to derail this thread.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Krkaufamn. You seem to be very knowledgeable on this stuff! Please help!

I just cut the cord and got an antenna that I mounted in the attic. It works great when directly wired to TiVo Bolt with no splitters or anything in between. I get the main 4-5 channels I want perfectly. The cable run is probably 40-60 feet. I've also got 3 TiVo Minis. 2 of the Minis are connected to the Bolt via MOCA because I don't have ethernet into those rooms. My internet is Fiber so no issue with cable modem. My antenna worked great directly connected to the TiVo Bolt. I then added a 2-way splitter near the attic antenna and I've got a few channels that are dropping out. MOCA is working perfectly and i can connect to the Bolt without any problems on the TiVo Minis. However, the channel dropout is problematic. Is that due to the longer cable run and using the splitter? Or perhaps is MOCA interfering with certain channels? Do I need a pre-amp, distribution amp or perhaps I diplexer? This stuff is so new/foreign to me! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Please draw a diagram of how everything is connected. I'm guessing that it would be better to move the splitter to be next to the Bolt, and if that is workable then the splitter could be replaced with a diplexer with the following connections: Antenna coax to VHF/UHF port on the diplexer, SAT to coax that carries MoCA signals, IN/OUT port to Bolt. If you have a PoE filter, you should place it on the VHF/UHF port that is fed from the Antenna.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gbruyn said:


> I then added a 2-way splitter near the attic antenna


My question is "why was this splitter added?" I'm also curious as to whether all the involved coax is isolated from any physical connection to the outside world. (The diagram might provide the requested illumination.)

That asked, @snerd's diplexer suggestion would get you as physically close to your previously working setup as would be possible, I believe, but with the addition of MoCA connectivity between the BOLT and Minis.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!

See attached pic for an ugly diagram of my setup. Basically it's: Attic antenna -----> 2-way splitter in attic ONE PORT----> TiVo Bolt 2ND PORT ----> 1st floor media box ----> 2 Way splitter ----> ONE PORT - TiVo Mini Bedroom 2ND PORT --->> TiVo Mini Office. Everything worked perfect prior to adding the splitter in the attic. Without that splitter, the TiVo minis were not connected to anything and thus did not function. Since we cut the cord, there is no connection to outside world thru COAX in our house. 

I think a pre-amp installed up by attic antenna would probably do the trick. Any input/help is much appreciated!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You could try replacing the attic 2-way with a diplexer, connected per @snerd's instructions: 

"IN/OUT" to BOLT,
"VHF/UHF" to antenna (w/ "PoE" MoCA filter directly on diplexer port);
"SAT" to coax run heading to Minis.


----------



## DVR-ShmeeVR (Feb 8, 2020)

You should put a Point of Entry Filter (PoE) between the antenna and the splitter. The frequencies of OTA and MoCA don't overlap, but the MoCA signals would reach the antenna and essentially be broadcast out -- you don't want that, so put a PoE filter in place to stop that. Should help MoCA performance and probably antenna performance as well.

They are very cheap - here's a 5 pack for 7 bucks, I'm sure you'll find other brands / price points as well:
https://www.amazon.com/PACK-Filter-Cable-coaxial-networks/dp/B079LY8CPF/


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

The PoE filter is like adding a belt to suspenders when installed on a diplexer antenna port. The split band will block the MoCa traffic to the antenna at the diplexer. Given that signal loss from the antenna is the issue, there is no benefit from suffering the added insertion loss from the addition of the filter on that drop. Note that this is only the case with using a diplexer. A PoE filter on the antenna downlead port of a splitter is always required.

Depending on your distance to the broadcast towers, a pre-amp at the antenna may cause more problems than it solves. If you are under 30 miles from the towers, you might consider a MoCA rated distribution amplifier, with an integrated PoE filter and multiple ports, in place of the attic splitter or diplexer.


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

Been a member fora long time, but didn't have any issues, so I've been quiet.
Well, now that my cable bill has been raised to $189.95 (Cox) I am joining the OTA movement with supplementary streaming services (the Disney+Hulu+ESPN+ package for $12.99/ month looks very good). So, I went out and bought a new BOLT OTA box. Then in the process of searching for information I found that the existing old BOLT will run OTA - is this true? Can I return my new BOLT OTA and still go to OTA on my old BOLT? 
My current setup uses a Tivo bridge to generate a MoCa signal on my internal COAX network. 
I need this because the former owner of the house was with one of the alphabet national security agencies and in the build he had foil wrapping placed on the back of each sheet of drywall and no Ethernet or WiFi. The simple coax network runs to each room and using Moca I get an Ethernet signal in every room. For example, to get internet in my Master Bedroom we use a Coax Moca to Ethernet converter that we then attach to a simple Ethernet switch and then to multiple Ethernet devices.
I am assuming that all I need to do is pull the cable card from my existing Bolt, attach an ATSC antenna and one of my MoCa to Ethernet cables and plug it into the BOLT, go through setup and I'm done? Did Tivo finally do something right for the customer? Thanks in advance for your comments and corrections.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Since you have built-in MoCA, your Bolt should do either cable or OTA. Repeat Guided Setup (under Help) and select Antenna. No programs are lost, but most settings will be. Hook the coax to your TV to see what stations you should receive.

Also see: https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table#TiVo BOLT Series


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TheBigDogs said:


> Then in the process of searching for information I found that the existing old BOLT will run OTA - is this true? Can I return my new BOLT OTA and still go to OTA on my old BOLT?


Possibly. You'll need to be specific as to your old/existing BOLT's model number for an authoritative answer. The number of tuners can also be a tell: a 4-tuner BOLT (excluding the 'BOLT OTA') can do CableCARD or OTA; a 6-tuner BOLT is CableCARD-only.



> My current setup uses a Tivo bridge to generate a MoCa signal on my internal COAX network. ... I am assuming that all I need to do is pull the cable card from my existing Bolt, attach an ATSC antenna and one of my MoCa to Ethernet cables and plug it into the BOLT, go through setup and I'm done?


You could use a MoCA adapter at the BOLT to make the network connection, or an antenna/satellite diplexer could be used at the BOLT (not so for a 'BOLT OTA') to enable both antenna and MoCA signals to flow into the BOLT.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry. If it's a Pro, then no OTA.


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry. If it's a Pro, then no OTA.


Thank you for all your help! After standing on my head to move boxes and wires I pulled the cable card , disconnected the tuning adapter, plugged the antenna into the coax connector on the Bolt, plugged the Ethernet to Moca device, ran a setup got my local channels and was very happy. Did not have to change any of my wiring.
I was even happier when I walked into the Cox office with the TA and cable card and cancelled my TV account! They had the audacity to offer me three months of HBO if I would change my mind. I turned while menatlly flipping them the bird and left a happy consumer. Stopped off at the UPS store and returned my BOLT OTA and indoor antenna.
And THEN they cancelled Basketball - best and worst day ever.


----------



## VaporDeb (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello all. 8 years ago I set up moca with a bolt and a mini (using cable and not antenna), and I had no problems setting it up. This time I cannot say the same, but I cut the cord so I'm guessing this is my problem.
I have a Bolt that is cable and ota. I cut the cord 9 months ago. I only get antenna reception in my bedroom (where the Bolt is set up), due to living in a canyon. I purchased a Bridge Plus last week and have it hooked up to my modem and router in my office where I have no TVs. I also bought a Mini Lux last week and hooked it up to my living room TV, hoping to get live TV and recorded stuff in living room from the bolt in my bedroom. I'm slightly tech savvy, but some of the stuff you talk about here is over my head. I'll put my best techie hat on for this. LOL.
I realize from reading this that I'm going to need a Diplexer, which I just ordered.
For testing purposes I just hooked the wall coax to the Bolt (after disconnecting the antenna) and tried to turn MoCA network on at the Bolt and I'm getting an error message saying "C33 - make sure the coacts is connected securely; verify mocha settings match mocha net work; if your TiVo box was installed by cable provider contact them." now that I'm waiting for my Diplexer, I'm worried there is something else wrong with my setup. I'd love your thoughts on my setup and situation.
On a side note, I saw a diagram posted earlier in this thread (pic I added to this post), that shows DVR connected by wire via splitter to the bridge, and this concerns me, as I do not plan to have either TiVo wired to my bridge plus. I can't have wires all through my hallways.
Thank you in advance for any assistance that you all may be able to provide!!


----------



## VaporDeb (Dec 21, 2016)

Also, bolt is asking if I want to set up moca as bridge, or client. I’m guessing client because bridge says it requires ethernet plugged into back of bolt, which is not an option. Should I return the Bridge Plus and get an ASUS aimesh node for my bedroom? Would that help my situation?
Not sure if this has anything to do with my situation but: I have an ASUS RT-AC66U B1 set up as my main router and a second one set up as a node (not where either TiVo is). Is there a setting on either or both of these that I should be checking out?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

VaporDeb said:


> For testing purposes I just hooked the wall coax to the Bolt (after disconnecting the antenna) and tried to turn MoCA network on at the Bolt and I'm getting an error message saying "C33 -


Is this wall outlet still interconnected via coax with your wall outlets at the modem/router and Mini locations?

You haven't said (or I missed it)&#8230; Is the antenna coax connection to the BOLT in-room? If yes, yes, you should be able to use a diplexer to get both the OTA (in-room) and MoCA (wall outlet) signals passing to the BOLT. So the hang-up is establishing the MoCA network over the shared coax. Connecting the BOLT directly to the wall outlet is a good approach on that path. Just need to make sure that all the needed coax outlets are interconnected, then questioning MoCA compatibility of the components if they're correctly interconnected but MoCA is still not linking.


----------



## VaporDeb (Dec 21, 2016)

The wall coax IS connected at all 3 locations: at modem/router; at bolt in bedroom; at Mini. The antenna (this is my only live TV) is not connected at this time.
Just tried again to reset bolt network to MoCA, as client using no encryption and set MoCA channel to auto. Now it is saying “C29 disconnect Ethernet cables connected to back of TiVo box and then enable MoCA.” I got this error message once yesterday but then only got the other error message (“C33 - make sure the coacts is connected securely; verify mocha settings match mocha net work; if your TiVo box was installed by cable provider contact them,”) continuously, for the rest of the day. After saying ok, it asked where I want to pull IP address from, I chose automatically. Then it says problem with wireless settings and says to fix them and try again. TiVo.com/help/C206.
No, I do not and have not ever had this bolt connected to Ethernet.
Then I am going back in trying to set MoCA as client again, and it goes back to the C33 error message about checking coax connections, verify MoCA settings and try again.”


----------



## VaporDeb (Dec 21, 2016)

I saw in one place I need 70Db POA filter at wall before cable connects to the bridge/modem and another place that says 140Db POA filter. I have a 70 there. Could this be a problem?
I just unplugged my bridge for a couple minutes and plugged it back in, and also checked my bridge connections. Coax goes from wall to 70Db POA filter to bridge in; bridge out to modem in. Then the Ethernet wire connects modem to router; another wire connects Ethernet from bridge to router.
Still have the same error message. 
Does it sound like bridge/modem/router are all connected properly?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

VaporDeb said:


> The wall coax IS connected at all 3 locations: at modem/router; at bolt in bedroom; at Mini.


This describes that devices are connected to the wall outlets in each room, not that the wall outlets, themselves, are interconnected to each other behind the scenes.



VaporDeb said:


> I saw in one place I need 70Db POA filter at wall before cable connects to the bridge/modem and another place that says 140Db POA filter. I have a 70 there. Could this be a problem?


Yes, but not due to the specs of the "PoE" MoCA filter (one of those instructions was likely a typo/error), but due to the filter's location. Keep in mind that a MoCA filter *blocks* MoCA communication.



VaporDeb said:


> checked my bridge connections. Coax goes from wall *to 70Db POA filter to bridge in;* bridge out to modem in. Then the Ethernet wire connects modem to router; another wire connects Ethernet from bridge to router.


There should not be a MoCA filter in this location as it would block all MoCA communication to/from the MoCA bridge. The proper location for the "PoE" MoCA filter would be on the input of the top-level splitter joining all your coax lines &#8230; ensuring MoCA signals travel no further upstream but freely pass between the coax lines of your home.

Removing the MoCA filter from its present location doesn't guarantee success (other issues may exist), but keeping it in place is a definite problem.


----------



## VaporDeb (Dec 21, 2016)

krkaufman Thank you so much!! You have been so responsive and so helpful!! So I live in a condo and it was hard to locate the correct location for the POA/MoCA filter. I didn't know POA filter was a MoCA filter specifically. Makes so much more sense now. MoCA is up and running now. YAY!! I should be getting my diplexer tomorrow and will hopefully have everything working. I can't thank you enough!! Have a spectacular day krkaufman!!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pre.s. "PoE" in the context of MoCA stands for "point-of-entry," a reference to an incoming signal's point-of-entry to the home, either of cable or OTA signals. (Living in a condo you may be confusing "HOA" with "PoE." )

And, yeah, MoCA filters have several alternate names, including "PoE filter" and "whole home filter." I prefer to stick with MoCA filter since MoCA is what's being filtered-out &#8230; and because a MoCA filter can be useful beyond just the cable/OTA signal point-of-entry.



VaporDeb said:


> So I live in a condo and it was hard to locate the correct location for the POA/MoCA filter. I didn't know POA filter was a MoCA filter specifically. Makes so much more sense now. MoCA is up and running now. YAY!! I should be getting my diplexer tomorrow and will hopefully have everything working.


Good to hear that the MoCA connection is now functioning, but your work on that front may not be complete if all you've done is remove the MoCA filter from in front of the MoCA bridge. You'd still want to ensure that you have a "PoE" MoCA filter installed (i.e. a MoCA filter at the cable signal point-of-entry to your shared coax plant) to secure your MoCA network - aside from the performance benefit of a properly-installed "PoE" MoCA filter.

Also, given that your antenna will be linked to the same coax plant, you'd normally need to install a MoCA filter on the antenna coax line to prevent MoCA signals from emanating from the antenna; however, most would suggest that the built-in filtering of the diplexer's ANT (VHF/UHF) port will suffice to block the MoCA signals from reaching the antenna.


----------



## VaporDeb (Dec 21, 2016)

You are so outrageously helpful! 

It is all working, and I have a mocha filter on the antenna line before it hits anything else in my house. 
Problem: I did just go outside, to check and see if I disconnected the line where my MoCA filter was installed (outside in a box full of 8 units’ seriously jumbled cable wires), and turned off my cellular data on my mobile phone, that it would be a good test to see if I had located the correct coax line, by searching for something random on my phone browser. I was unfortunately still able to use my Wi-Fi on my cell phone, so I guess I had it figured out wrong. I likely had it connected to the wrong unit in my building.
How bad is it to have that filter missing or in the wrong place?


----------



## VaporDeb (Dec 21, 2016)

So, I just tried again and I found one of the 8 coax lines coming off of the huge/very thick cable line that goes to our group cable wire box (does this make any sense?). I found one of the 8 main lines, that when disconnected it, my WiFi wouldn’t work on my cell. And after reconnection with MoCA filter and giving it a few minutes, my WiFi on my phone started working again. Is this a good test? Maybe I need to replicate it a few times to be sure. What do you think?


----------

